# [lwjgl] Cursor -> versetzt Zeichnen / Bild ist umgedreht



## Rubber (28. Sep 2013)

Hi,
ich hab 2 Fragen.
a) Ist es normal, dass mein png als Cursor um 180° gedreht erscheint?
(Ich vermute mal nicht, aber bevor ich jetzt anfange Fehler zu suchen frag ich lieber mal nach  )

b) Kann man den Cursor etwas versetzt zeichnen?
Also dass die Koordinaten in der Mitte des Bildes statt oben Links sind?
Möchte, dass der Cursor sich ändert, wenn man über ein Objekt fährt. (klappt auch)
Aber dadurch, dass der Koordinatenpunkt oben-links ist, ist es so, dass mein Cursor, der nun einen Kreis darstellt, den user dazu verleitet daneben zu klicken.


----------



## BuddaKaeks (29. Sep 2013)

Also,

a) ich hatte das selbe Problem, Cursor falsch rum und von den Farben her invertiert.

Meine Lösung: Das Bild einfach andersherumg zeichnen

b) in der konstruktion des Cursors gibt es zwei Parameter xHotspot und yHotspot, die Geben an, wo der Punkt ist, mit dem man rumKlickt


----------



## Rubber (29. Sep 2013)

Hi,
mit dem anders rum zeichnen wollte ich jeztt auch ausprobieren.
Notfalls muss ich halt sonst das Bild drehn xD

Danke auch für die Info mit den Hotspots.
Jetzt weis ich endlich wozu enau die parameter da sind 

Denke, damit ist soweit alles klar.


----------

